# Could we have a garage forum



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

To comment on other cars


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi Tony

There is a 'comment' facility built in, however, it is currently switched off for a couple of reasons. Firstly we don't really want the garage turning into a chat area because it will take discussion away from the main forums, but fundamentally it's very buggy and will require a whole new custom style sheet in the style of the forum to be designed.

We are going to look at ways of trimming it down so users can't reply to comments, but until then (and until it's designed), we're gonna have to leave it in dev.

Having a forum Forum specifically for the Garage? I honestly don't know if that would be overkill or not. My gut feeling is wouldn't the chat that would occur in a Garage forum happen in the normal forums anyway? e.g a specific mod


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Fully understand big Kev

Can you tell me then who has rated my car as a pile of poo :lol: even though i have not had the chance to scare them $hitless in it :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Can you tell me then who has rated my car as a pile of poo :lol: even though i have not had the chance to scare them $hitless in it :wink:


LOL, voting is all kept in secret, we can only see how much each car has been voted for and how many times.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me then who has rated my car as a pile of poo :lol: even though i have not had the chance to scare them $hitless in it :wink:
> ...


A pm will suffice ........only kidding


----------

